# Jag is going to his first show



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Jag will be at his first show in Philpott, KY July 24-25. he will be with my good friend Fran Foster and we are planning to be there for Sunday.

Anyone else going?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Good luck !!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Have fun and take lots of pictures for us here! 

Good luck too, but have fun!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Oh, do have a good time and I hope Jag has a good show! I know a couple of dogs entered. I can't go as my "kennel help" is insisting on scuba diving that weekend. They tell me I can't have all the fun. Hmmmm... why not?!!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Yeah, why not?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Good luck!!!! If I were still living in KY I would be there.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I didnt see an update, but how did Jag do at the show Daphne??


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

He was the only one in his class, but he stood for exam and baited quite nicely. We are going to show him again at the Memphis KC shows in August so that my Mom can see him.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hey, if he was the only one in his class, that means he WON....right?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

He's looking good there.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Hey, if he was the only one in his class, that means he WON....right?


Yes, he won. I was proud of him at his first show. Because of my health issues I haven't socialized him as much as I have other puppies -- but he doesn't seem any worse for it.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Do you still get champion points in a situation like that? Just curious. I was thinking of showing Cullen, at some point, and always wondered about that!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

No, you don't. You only get points if your dog is chosen the best of his sex, such as Winners Dog or Winners Bitch. But they have to learn how to show sometime!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

that's cool... I was just curious. I haven't gotten into it... and hope it's not too late, but I would like to show Cullen in the SV style ring.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Oh thats awesome Daphne! He does look good! what a beautiful boy!


----------

